# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Как выбрать правильный падеж?

## SAn

Рассмотрим простейшую фразу: «Я хочу найти друзей». 
На каком основании мы выбираем для последнего слова именно форму «друзей»? Как мы узнаём, что слово «друзей» должно иметь винительный падеж? Как определить этот падеж? 
Учительница русского языка в школе говорила: «Нужно задать вопрос. Если вопрос „Кого? Что?“, то это винительный падеж».
Но это же глупость, так как нисколько не облегчает задачу определения падежа. Ведь самое сложное — это как раз задать этот самый вопрос, а не запомнить названия падежей! 
Вот как вы определяете, что вопрос именно «Я хочу найти [Кого? Что?]».
Ведь с таким же успехом я могу задать вопросы: «Я хочу найти [Кто? Что?]», «Я хочу найти [Кому? Чему?]», или «Я хочу найти [Кем? Чем?]». 
Дайте мне пожалуйста _правила_ формирования этих вопросов.

----------


## Crocodile

В исскусственный интеллект понесло, однако?

----------


## SAn

Можно и так сказать. 
Но представьте себе ситуацию, что я написал в школьном сочинении «Я хочу найти друзьями».
А учительница меня исправляет: «Я хочу найти друзей». И ставит двойку за сочинение. 
Возникает диалог:
— На каком основании вы исправили «друзьями» на «друзей»?
— Потому, что это винительный падеж.
— Как вы можете доказать, что это винительный падеж?
— Можно задать вопрос: «Я хочу найти „Кого? Что?“»
— Как вы можете доказать, что в фразе «Я хочу найти...» нужно задавать именно этот вопрос? 
Если учительница не в состоянии доказать что я не прав — значит, оценку она мне снизила не объективно, по своей прихоти. Значит, на неё будет написана жалоба, и она будет уволена.

----------


## Crocodile

> Можно и так сказать. 
> Но представьте себе ситуацию, что я написал в школьном сочинении «Я хочу найти друзьями».
> А учительница меня исправляет: «Я хочу найти друзей». И ставит двойку за сочинение. 
> Возникает диалог:
> — На каком основании вы исправили «друзьями» на «друзей»?
> — Потому, что это винительный падеж.
> — Как вы можете доказать, что это винительный падеж?
> — Можно задать вопрос: «Я хочу найти „Кого? Что?“»
> — Как вы можете доказать, что в фразе «Я хочу найти...» нужно задавать именно этот вопрос? 
> Если учительница не в состоянии доказать что я не прав — значит, оценку она мне снизила не объективно, по своей прихоти. Значит, на неё будет написана жалоба, и она будет уволена.

 Истинно, истинно тебе говорю - без поллитра и исскусственного интеллекта не обойтись. Если ты задашь такой вопрос учительнице, она тебе скажет, что "у неё чувство языка". А если ты попросишь уточнить, то ничего более вразумительного кроме: "Так по-русски не говорят. Говорят или _так_ или *так*." ты тоже не услышишь. Учительница сама не знает. Поэтому, слухай сюды - дело в аналогии. Я готов терпеливо помолчать и дождаться мнения специалиста по русскому языку.

----------


## SAn

Ну вот. Опять волшебное слово «аналогия»  ::  
Что же оно обозначает?

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну вот. Опять волшебное слово «аналогия»  
> Что же оно обозначает?

 Очень и очень много, к сожалению... Интуитивно - возможность выделения общих черт в многоуровневую абстракцию. Алгоритмически (на сегодняшний день) - слово из трёх букв.

----------


## Crocodile

Хорошо, я попробую быть более полезным. Та область CS, которая тебе нужна называется NLP (Natural Language Processing). Погугли, и поймёшь откуда такой скепсис с моей стороны.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Вот как вы определяете, что вопрос именно «Я хочу найти [Кого? Что?]».
> Ведь с таким же успехом я могу задать вопросы: «Я хочу найти [Кто? Что?]», «Я хочу найти [Кому? Чему?]», или «Я хочу найти [Кем? Чем?]». 
> Дайте мне пожалуйста _правила_ формирования этих вопросов.

 Нет никаких правил. У человека, для которого родной язык - русский, не может быть и тени сомнения в том, что "найти друзей" -- правильно, а "найти друзьями" -- неправильно. Вопрос "кого ты нашёл" правильный, а "кем ты нашёл" -- нет.  Почему у него не может быть сомнений? Потому что он с младенческого возраста слышал, как глагол "найти" употребляется со строго определёнными формами слов и _знает_, что это так. 
А людям, для которых русский язык неродной, нужно заглянуть в словарь, где либо написано, что глагол "найти" - переходный, либо указаны эти самые вопросы, типа "НАЙТИ (_кого/что_)" 
Вообще, на вопросы типа "почему так, а не иначе" применительно к языку часто нельзя ответить иначе как "так сложилось исторически".

----------


## spectator

а почему собственно нельзя задать другой вопрос?   ::  
можно... найти (кому?) друзьям. уже дательный падеж. 
Только значение изменилось. Как видно после глагола можно использовать любой падеж, только значение в каждом случае будет собственное.
попробуйте понаблюдать за глаголом.. движения, действия, в каком направлении они осуществляются в зависимости от падежа.   ::  
Дательный падеж. Действие направлено от одного лица к другому, при этом второе лицо получает какоето последствие от такого действия (значимое или нет). 
вобщем продолжайте рассуждения в том же ключе. Я верю, это правильный путь   ::  
при этом заметьте, что исторически так сложилось, что как я понимаю во всех народах, в том числе в языке которых есть разделение на падежи, разделение аналогичное с нашим языком (видимо мыслили чтоли одинаково). В английском to выполняет данную нагрузку смысловую. 
Творительный падеж. Тут смысловая нагрузка как бы так сказать то... тот же пример "найти друзьями".. когда действие осуществляется чем-то, с помощью какого-то предмета, приспособления. Когда действие невозможно без вот этого самого существительного. 
Вообщем, во всех языках все люди мира как-то все это на автомате поняли   ::   потом отразили в языке... и дружно запомнили   ::   и теперь ни у кого не возникает никаких проблем.
Кстате подобие таких схем во всех языках мира еще раз подтверждает их происхождение от некогда одной системы коммуникации   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Кстате подобие таких схем во всех языках мира еще раз подтверждает их происхождение от некогда одной системы коммуникации

 Привет от дяди Хомского?  ::

----------


## spectator

Давайте в теологию еще углубимся. Может там найдем ответ на этот вопрос   :: 
Хе. на самом деле сам, будучи еще учеником в школе, ломал голову над подобными загадками. Можно сказать, носами иногда не спал   ::  
Потом поврослел...забил   ::   Так живется проще   ::  
На самом деле, такой дотошный ум только мешает жить. Как говорится, автор прекратите заново изобретать велосипед, а просто воспользуйтесь плодами цивилизации   ::   В Вас видимо бунтует дух непринятия общественных норм и устоев. Вы опасный человек   ::   В криминологии это криминологическим типом называется   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Давайте в теологию еще углубимся. Может там найдем ответ на этот вопрос

 Это ты правильно говоришь, сова.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> В Вас видимо бунтует дух непринятия общественных норм и устоев. Вы опасный человек

 Да нет, неопасный. Каждый, кто пытался формализовать язык натыкался на те же грабли. Человеческий язык очень тесно связан (взаимно-обратной связью) с сознанием. Введением понятия "протоязык" делу не поможешь.   ::

----------


## Pcloadletter

> Учительница русского языка в школе говорила: «Нужно задать вопрос. Если вопрос „Кого? Что?“, то это винительный падеж».
> Но это же глупость, так как нисколько не облегчает задачу определения падежа. Ведь самое сложное — это как раз задать этот самый вопрос, а не запомнить названия падежей!

 Это не глупость.  Это всего лишь *правило для классификации заведомо правильно построенного предложения*.  Ты действительно таким образом можешь определить падеж.  Если тебя интересует *правило построения предложения*, то оно должно звучать по-другому. 
Пример: глядя на автомобиль, по внешним признакам ты можешь "отклассифицировать" этот автомобиль и назвать его марку.  Эта задача не идентична задаче сборки этого автомобиля. 
Если ты написал «Я хочу найти друзьями», и учительница тебе ставит двойку, то ставит двойку она не за то, что ты неправильно определил падеж, а за то, что ты его неправильно использовал.   Какой падеж в предложении «Я хочу найти друзьями»? Правильный ответ - творительный. Но использовать его здесь - неправильно.  Почему? Потому что.

----------


## SAn

Ясно. 
Я имел в виду «Как определить, какой падеж использовать в каждом конкретном случае?»

----------


## E-learner

> Ясно. 
> Я имел в виду «Как определить, какой падеж использовать в каждом конкретном случае?»

 Это надо смотреть в учебниках для иностранцев. 
Грубо говоря, нас учат какие предлоги когда употреблять в английском, а их - какие когда падежи (+ те же предлоги   ::  ) в русском.

----------


## Pcloadletter

> Я имел в виду «Как определить, какой падеж использовать в каждом конкретном случае?»

 Ага, по другим тредам я уже понял, что ты математик.  "-Где мы находимся, уважаемый сэр? - Вы находитесь в корзине воздушного шара..."  ::  В отличие от математики, язык не строится на аксиоматике и формальной логике.  Он сложился каким-то там образом, под влиянием многих исторических факторов, можно сказать, случайно, а мы на него можем только смотреть и дивиться, почему эти кубики так выпали, а не иначе.  Филологи пытаются эту махину как-то там охарактеризовать, вывести правила из уже существующей ситуации, а мы их жалеем, подсмеиваемся над их попытками попасть в движущуюся мишень, и употребляем кофе в среднем роде. 
Не думаю, что на твой вопрос можно найти лёгкий и простой ответ.  Единственное, что приходит в голову - тот падеж, который употребляет большинство граждан Российской Федерации.  После опроса ста с чем-то миллионов жителей можно определить наиболее популярный ответ, и использовать его, как правило.  Не очень практично, но, думаю, единственно верно. Где мы находимся, уважаемый сэр?..

----------


## Ramil

По моему мнению, язык формализовать до конца нельзя. Структура вырисовывается только статистически. Если что -- можно почитать еще на тему нейронных сетей. Справиться с такой задачей можно только сравнивая новую информацию с уже имеющейся, потом применять какие-нибудь статистические методы, находить корреляции. В общем, алгоритмизация -- тупиковый путь. Существует же, в конце-концов, такая машина -- человеческий мозг.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ага, по другим тредам я уже понял, что ты математик.  "-Где мы находимся, уважаемый сэр? - Вы находитесь в корзине воздушного шара..."

 Не просто математик, а *прикладной* математик. Это "одно и то же или две большие разницы".   ::     

> В отличие от математики, язык не строится на аксиоматике и формальной логике.

 Возможно, что и так, но достоверно мы этого пока не знаем. Точнее, на каком уровне к мышлению применима аксиоматика и формальная логика. Мы знаем, например, что обратное верно - аксиоматика и формальная логика являются *следствиями* особенностей нашего собственного мышления. Как и язык. Упорядоченны ли эти особенности? Скорее всего - да. Каким образом? Пока неизвестно.   ::     

> Он сложился каким-то там образом, под влиянием многих исторических факторов, можно сказать, случайно, а мы на него можем только смотреть и дивиться, почему эти кубики так выпали, а не иначе.

 Да, есть, конечно люди-созерцатели. Пусть смотрят и дивятся. Остальным намного интереснее думать и искать решение (если только оно есть).   ::

----------


## vox05

> Рассмотрим простейшую фразу: «Я хочу найти друзей». 
> На каком основании мы выбираем для последнего слова именно форму «друзей»? Как мы узнаём, что слово «друзей» должно иметь винительный падеж? Как определить этот падеж?

 Я лезу в лингво-онлайн, там написано - "находить I (кого-л./что-л.)". Наверняка в Самом Главном словаре русского языка с авторами и рецензентом - лично А.С. Пушкиным тоже есть аналогичная строчка.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by SAn  Рассмотрим простейшую фразу: «Я хочу найти друзей».
> На каком основании мы выбираем для последнего слова именно форму «друзей»? Как мы узнаём, что слово «друзей» должно иметь винительный падеж? Как определить этот падеж?   Я лезу в лингво-онлайн, там написано - "находить I (кого-л./что-л.)". Наверняка в Самом Главном словаре русского языка с авторами и рецензентом - лично А.С. Пушкиным тоже есть аналогичная строчка.

 Интересная идея. Смотрим туда же: "хватать (кого-л./что-л. за что-л.)"  
1. хватать рукой ногу
2. хватать руку ногой 
Слова те же. Порядок слов тот же. Падежи разные. Почему?   ::

----------


## SAn

Интересный пример. 
Порядок слов не столь уж важен. Главное — падежи  ::  
Кстати, по поводу аналогии. Я сделал расстановку переносов в русских словах. И можно сказать, что для незнакомых слов алгоритм работает «по аналогии»: http://iproc.ru/interesting/hyphenation/ http://iproc.ru/interesting/hyphenation/test/ 
Просто меня терзает мысль сделать ещё несколько подобных online-сервисов. Типа автоматической генерации падежей, автоматического определения рода (мужской, средний, женский), разбиения на слоги и т.п. Даже проверку орфографии хочу сделать, которая работает не по словарю, а по аналогии. И будет с большой вероятностью корректно обрабатывать правильные, но незнакомые слова. 
Автоматическая расстановка ударений, думаю, тоже будет интересна (работающая без словаря!) 
Вообще-то мои хобби — фотография и обработка изображений. Но обработка естественного языка очень сходна с обработкой (например, распознаванием) изображений: и там и там задача сложно формализуется. 
Offtop: каково правильное разбиение слова «Незнайка» на слоги? А как правильно расставить переносы в этом слове?

----------


## Crocodile

> Вообще-то мои хобби — фотография и обработка изображений. Но обработка естественного языка очень сходна с обработкой (например, распознаванием) изображений: и там и там задача сложно формализуется.

 Приятно встретить энтузиаста.   ::

----------


## Pcloadletter

> Возможно, что и так, но достоверно мы этого пока не знаем. Точнее, на каком уровне к мышлению применима аксиоматика и формальная логика. Мы знаем, например, что обратное верно - аксиоматика и формальная логика являются *следствиями* особенностей нашего собственного мышления. Как и язык. Упорядоченны ли эти особенности? Скорее всего - да. Каким образом? Пока неизвестно.

 Думаю я, что язык - это коллективное творчество.  Как и любой другой орган, "моск" эволюционирует в соответствии с простым правилом - не нужно уметь бегать быстрее медведей, достаточно бежать быстрее друзей.  Усреднённо "по больнице" логика не является прерогативой успешного индивидуума.  Достаточно уметь уговорить подругу, и красноречие ценится больше, чем умение _склонять падежов_.  Логика в этом процессе играет второстепенную роль.  Наверное, действительно, попытки алгоритмизировать язык понесут поражение.  Он-лайн переводчики тому хорошая иллюстрация.

----------


## Crocodile

> Думаю я, что язык - это коллективное творчество.  Как и любой другой орган, "моск" эволюционирует в соответствии с простым правилом - не нужно уметь бегать быстрее медведей, достаточно бежать быстрее друзей.  Усреднённо "по больнице" логика не является прерогативой успешного индивидуума.  Достаточно уметь уговорить подругу, и красноречие ценится больше, чем умение _склонять падежов_.  Логика в этом процессе играет второстепенную роль.  Наверное, действительно, попытки алгоритмизировать язык понесут поражение.  Он-лайн переводчики тому хорошая иллюстрация.

 Оговорюсь насчёт качества перевода online переводчиков. Штука в том, что двадцать лет назад они работали ещё хуже. Прогресс заметен. Поживём - увидим. Лично мне кажется, что пока AI не создан, проблема перевода адекватно решена не будет потому, что она тесно связана с проблемой понимания текста.   ::

----------


## Gorrum

2 SAn 
Мне кажется, ты просто пытаешься строить строить русское предложение, думая по английски. Для меня это тоже сейчас актуально. Очень часто (но все реже  :: ) Хочется построить английское предложение, подсознательно применяя русскую логику. Тут уж только учиться и практиковаться. Ну и режим мозга переключать на другой язык.  ::

----------


## lae

Люди, ни в коем случае не читайте это сообщение! Это вульгарнейшая банальность   ::    

> Вопрос ставит в тупик.   Я, конечно, не специалист, но думаю,  логика должна быть.
> Мне теперь тоже любопытно.  Пришла в голову вот такая несколько надуманная конструкция:
> [quote:1634280o]Именительный падеж (Nominative):
> Я хочу найти, друзья   = I want to find (smth), my friends! (обращение) Родительный падеж (Genetive):
> Я хочу найти из-за друзей  = I want to find (smth) because of (the) friends (причина) Винительный падеж (Accusative):
> Я хочу найти друзей      = I want to find (the) friends (объект поиска) Дательный (Dative):
> Я хочу найти друзьям   = I want to find (smth) for (=to) (the) friends (объект назначения) Предложный (Prepositional):
> Я хочу найти о друзьях = I want to find (smth) about (the) friends Творительный падеж (Instrumental):
> Я хочу найти друзьями = I want to find (smth) by (the) friends (инструмент, но так не говорят)

 *НО*
"быть друзьями" (выполнять функции друзей друг относительно друга)
"идти/прийти/выйти за друзьями" (начать поиск с какого-то хождения  ::  , но еще не закончить его, i.e. to start seeking with going somewhere without a result yet.)
"найти" - иметь результат поиска, to get a result of seeking 
Да и "about friends" - "про друзей". Опять винительный падеж...  
Тут много трудностей   ::   с предлогами... 
Но если кто-то придет к каким-либо выводам, будет очень интересно    :: [/quote:1634280o]

----------


## SAn

Да. Творительный падеж означает использование чего-либо в качестве инструмента: светить фонариком, писать карандашом. 
Поэтому «найти друзьями» звучит так, как будто говорящий человек держит в левой руке одного друга, в правой — другого друга. И засовывает этих друзей под кровать, чтобы они посмотреть, не закатились ли туда 5 рублей, например.

----------


## Mari_sh

Здравствуйте! "Извините, что мы к вам обращаемся..." ))
У меня вопрос возник по поводу использования слова "хотеть": с каким падежом. В частности, как учить подрастающего ребенка, спрашивая: "хочешь воды?", или "воду будешь?"
У вас тут прозвучало, что слово "хочу" употребляется с винительным падежом, т. е. "кого-что". Значит, "хочешь воду?"
Открываю словарь Ожегова, там написано:  

> ХОТЕТЬ, хочу, хочешь, хочет, хотим, хотите, хотят; пов. (разг.) хоти; несов. 1. кого-чего, кого-то (с конкретн. сущ., разг.), с неопр. или с союзом "чтобы". Иметь желание, намерение (делать что-н.), ощущать потребность в ком-чём-н. X. помощи (чтобы помогли). X. чаю. X. есть. Хочешь конфетку? Зови кого хочешь (кого угодно). Есть всё что хотите (всё что угодно). 2. кого-чего и с союзом <чтобы>. Стремиться к чему-н., добиваться осуществления, получения чего-н. X. мира. X. понимания от собеседника

 Отсюда следует, что правильно говорить  "хочешь воды?"
Хотя тут же, в этой цитате, сказано: "хочешь конфетку?" (кого-что?) 
Так всё же, хотеть кого-чего или кого-что?  ::

----------


## Mari_sh

Ой,  ::  тут прозвучало не "хочу", а "найти" с В. п., но это не меняет сути вопроса )))

----------


## Eric C.

> Здравствуйте! "Извините, что мы к вам обращаемся..." ))
> У меня вопрос возник по поводу использования слова "хотеть": с каким падежом. В частности, как учить подрастающего ребенка, спрашивая: "хочешь воды?", или "воду будешь?"
> У вас тут прозвучало, что слово "хочу" употребляется с винительным падежом, т. е. "кого-что". Значит, "хочешь воду?"
> Открываю словарь Ожегова, там написано: 
> Отсюда следует, что правильно говорить  "хочешь воды?"
> Хотя тут же, в этой цитате, сказано: "хочешь конфетку?" (кого-что?) 
> Так всё же, хотеть кого-чего или кого-что?

 Try using Accusative with countable nouns and Genitive with uncountable ones.

----------


## it-ogo

> Здравствуйте! "Извините, что мы к вам обращаемся..." ))
> У меня вопрос возник по поводу использования слова "хотеть": с каким падежом. В частности, как учить подрастающего ребенка, спрашивая: "хочешь воды?", или "воду будешь?"
> У вас тут прозвучало, что слово "хочу" употребляется с винительным падежом, т. е. "кого-что". Значит, "хочешь воду?"
> Открываю словарь Ожегова, там написано: 
> Отсюда следует, что правильно говорить  "хочешь воды?"
> Хотя тут же, в этой цитате, сказано: "хочешь конфетку?" (кого-что?) 
> Так всё же, хотеть кого-чего или кого-что?

 См. здесь. 
П.С. А Ожегова лучше выкинуть.

----------


## Полуношник

> Здравствуйте! "Извините, что мы к вам обращаемся..." ))
> У меня вопрос возник по поводу использования слова "хотеть": с каким падежом. В частности, как учить подрастающего ребенка, спрашивая: "хочешь воды?", или "воду будешь?"
> У вас тут прозвучало, что слово "хочу" употребляется с винительным падежом, т. е. "кого-что". Значит, "хочешь воду?"

 Ваш вопрос затрагивает сразу две интересные темы. 
Во-первых, переходные глаголы могут использоваться как в винительным, так и с родительным падежом, немного с разным смыслом: "ждать поезд", "ждать поезда". Эта тема здесь несколько раз обсуждалась. 
Во-вторых, родительный падеж может применяться вместо винительного, когда речь идёт о части целого, некотором количестве чего-то (так называемый отделительный падеж).  
Применительно к вашему вопросу, "хочешь воды" - это то же самое, что и "хочешь пить", а "хочешь воду" может служить дополнением к сообщению "сока нет".

----------


## Mari_sh

*it-ogo, Полуношник,*  спасибо большое! Теперь понятно. И насчёт воды-хлеба, и насчёт всех остальных хотений  ::  _("Хочешь что?" - какую штучку?, "хочешь чего?" - чтобы произошло какое событие?)_

----------

